# front sight 2 day defensive rifle & BLM report



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

started out with my oldr son at blm with tannerite, shot guns and the sks and mosin!
that was a good show.



















first day was sling and clearing the malfunctions
covered a lot of things i never even thought of.
dinged my hands up pretty good!
learned the ready, high ready and then the feild ready.










favorite remark of the day was talking about not slinging your home defense gun so the cat doesnt play with it or it snags on something.
a military guy raises his hand in the back and says "gun owners dont have cats, SIR!"
these guys were super funny was a grueling yet doable course if you wanted it.










day two we learned at 50 and 200 sighting in and shooting positions.
prone, i didnt need my mat, kneeling, sitting and squating. i was about to do everything but the fast sit. i woulda turtled.
i kept prairy doginto look over my sights to see if i hit it. which didnt make sense at 200. we went iron sights, people had scopes and eotechs and the people with the fancy stuff held up the group needing batteries, not knowing how to use it etc....



















hello 200 yrds!!! this was my target and tape over. my sights were corrected nicely! (this shot was at 50 yrds)



















live sim was going into 2 canyons, we had to do both.
i ****ing rocked. i shot a shit talking guy with a broom stick. he said **** you. i felt it was good a time as any to shoot him. the people mover was cool.










there was some cool bug out vehicles there!!!










over all was a great course. i learned i could do so much.
seems all i need now is artillery and air support 
do it. i successfuly completed this course and now am ready for skill builder rifle.

i couldnt help but to notice all these guns and no crime happened. i liked the gun rack outside the bathrooms.


----------



## NotableDeath (Mar 21, 2013)

Very Nice !!! I have considered trying out some Front Sight courses myself !


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Awesome! Sounds like you guys had a great time and learned a great deal.

How did the Mosin's perform?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the mosin is smooth operator, i need a recoil pad though to play with the mosin. the two we got are absolutely beautiful from buds gun shop online. 130 shipped. just beautiful.

i do recommend front sight to at least hit the 2 day courses. best thing i ever did for myself. jst a super road trip oct is 4day skill builder pistol to front sight alaska. i did get us memberships which allow any course as many times as you like for the rest of your life. the people are super nice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like a productive outting.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like a good time, I'd love to go but that trip's not in my budget. Maybe some day I'll get the chance.

-Infidel


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

with life membership (to any front sight), living in so cal about 5 hours away. its still pricey to hit. 200 gas, 300 ammo (2day class .223), 3nights hotel 300.00, food 200.
count on double for 4 day, also if you shoot a higher than 23 calibur. they are now allowing factory reloads right now.
without memebership 2day course is 1000.00
4day is 2 grand

i find with out military experience, for me its worth it. theres a lot of cops and military and vets in the class. there was a lot more wimmin types this time. i had to get tactical about the bathroom lol  LOTS OF PREPPERS>


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Putting your money where your mouth is, very cool


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i find with out military experience, for me its worth it. theres a lot of cops and military and vets in the class. there was a lot more wimmin types this time. i had to get tactical about the bathroom lol  LOTS OF PREPPERS>


Awesome!! GOOD FOR YOU!!!!! (yes, I was shouting!)
Your broad smiles tell the story.
Alas, my old body wouldn't handle kneeling position without a follow up vist to my orthopedic surgeon.:shock:
Sitting? Do they have a crane to get me back up?:razz:
But in my younger days I did qualify Expert with the M-14 and Sharpshooter with the M-16.:mrgreen:


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

got to, with two marines for kids, i have to make sure they get the best preps my small money can buy. they mean that much to me. its also good for me. its fun and i like having an ace up my sleeve. i hit front sight 2x per yr. the range is great, but front sight is better. it was about 42 degrees, then add some desert wind. not as bad as it was in november. id rather be cold than hot. if you notice i have on 10 million layers!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the cool thing was they said if it'll hurt you or looks like it hurts dont try it.
there was quite a few who didnt get down. i did but with knee pads. wasnt about to try the quick sit.
thanks rice paddy daddy


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

the cool thing was they said if it'll hurt you or looks like it hurts dont try it.
there was quite a few who didnt get down. i did but with knee pads. wasnt about to try the quick sit.
thanks rice paddy daddy


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i am finally recovered from this weekend. i cant stress enough the difference between front sight and range time. i get plenty of the latter. i am glad i was able to have this and my pistol class experience. i will make the most of it. i am not competition good, but i am brandi good. the improvement shows. wow does it show.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

A hell of a nice day of shooting and training. The only fault I see is the lack of M14's.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Great thread, shotlady! Very interesting reading about the training, your road trip, what it cost you in extras to take the courses, and the pictures really show how cool the training was.

Your son is a strapping young man - looks like military life is keeping him fit and in shape. I see now why you are so proud of them, and it is evident they think their cool Mom is the Bomb!

I know what you mean about the knee and elbow pads - you definitely end up in the dirt and dust, and I need all the extra padding I can get when I drop down and root around on the ground.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

thank ya'll so much it may not seem like it, but i do enjoy putting these stories together. and its cool, cause then you kind feel like you know a person you only see on line! well i enjoy sharing my life, my travels and my heart.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 15, 2013)

Sweet post. How did you like the SKS?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Got a link to this org?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Got a link to this org?


Firearm Training Courses - Handgun ( Glock, etc.), Shotgun, Rifle, (Sub) Machine Gun - from FrontSight.com


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Sweet post. How did you like the SKS?


really sweet. love it! and it being pretty... welll its just icing! i enjoy it!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i got the boys and i patriot membership. but i only paid 500 for all three. sign up for the emails and they will bombard you with offers. i have well gotten the value. i just wow really rave about the trianing!


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

Shotlady glad you enjoyed it. As long as you learn and practice good technique that is all that matters.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Really a cool post with great photos! Sounds like a great time!


----------

